# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Изменение шапки

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги,

мы провели оптимизацию шапки форума, постаравшись предельно уменьшить ее высоту и максимально использовать ее объем. Кроме того, баннер в шапке отображается теперь только гостям и младшим участникам.

В силу того, что код страницы претерпел определенные изменения, теоретически возможны визуальные ошибки и недочеты; в случае обнаружения таковых просим сообщать в эту тему.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

IE6 на XP SP2 - глюков не наблюдаю.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Opera на PC-BSD х64, полёт нормальный

----------


## priv8v

черная полоса в правом верхнем углу.
аномалия?

----------


## GRom

OperaMini 4.2.13918
Mobile view - OK
Normal view - OK

----------


## pig

> черная полоса в правом верхнем углу.
> аномалия?


Браузер?

----------


## NickGolovko

Как дела с полосой сейчас?

----------


## SDA

На IE8 нет.

----------

